# Do you guys find "face"pipes ?



## Potlidboy (Aug 1, 2012)

Pictured below are several "face" pipes that I have found while digging bottles.....The Washington pipe is probably my best...The "Wolf Tone" is a complete clay pipe from Dublin....Then there is Turk & the Indian........all wonderful bits of history...

 Wolfe Tone, in full Theobald Wolfe Tone   (born June 20, 1763, Dublin, Ire.â€”died Nov. 19, 1798, Dublin), Irish republican and rebel who sought to overthrow English rule in Ireland and who led a French military force to Ireland during the insurrection of 1798.


----------



## Potlidboy (Aug 1, 2012)

The Washington pipe...a little better picture.


----------



## Potlidboy (Aug 1, 2012)

A plain, but early trade pipe....


----------



## Jim (Aug 1, 2012)

I've only ever found one face pipe. It's in pretty bad shape with staining, chips and no stem, but it is definitely Theodore Roosevelt. I found it long ago in a 1900-1920 dump.  ~Jim


----------



## LC (Aug 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Potlidboy
> 
> A plain, but early trade pipe....
> 
> I have one of these some place . Years ago I tried to smoke it , thought I was going to die . It took a hell of a man to smoke a raw clay pipe , had the taste of that things in my throat for days .


----------



## epackage (Aug 1, 2012)

I've seen a decent amount posted here in the 3 odd years I've been a member, was the Washington that shiny when found or has it been coated with something?


----------



## LC (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks like a glazed finish to me , doesn't really look like Washington to me either , but what do I know !


----------



## Potlidboy (Aug 1, 2012)

epackage......Nothing applied to it.....but the glaze that was originaly applied by the little old pipe maker...

 LC.... This little pipe has _Washington_ in raised letters on it's stem....

 The clay pipe with the long stem has raised letters on one side of the bowl _Wolf 98 Tone_


----------



## epackage (Aug 1, 2012)

Very interesting, I've seen a decent amount posted here but few with such a strong glaze on them...I imagine a person could make one hell of a display of these...[]


----------



## LC (Aug 1, 2012)

Well , if it says Washington on it , it must be him , it is not what I consider a good likeness of him though . There used to be a pipe factory near me in Moscow , Ohio down close to the Ohio River just southeast of Cincinnati . There were a lot of pipes dug out of that area up till they started keeping people from digging there . I have seen quite a few of them over the years , there was quite a variety of different images that were made there .


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey Mike,

 Great face pipes, sir. I like that Pt. Pleasant, and would really like to see more views of the Wolf Tone.

 The only face pipe I've dug is in pretty rough condition, though I've not seen another like it...










From.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 1, 2012)

Turk, Pres Franklin Peirce,  Indian    



 Franklin Pierce  was the 14th President of the United States (1853-1857) and is the only   President from New Hampshire. (Clay face pipe)


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Aug 1, 2012)

I have dug several of the face pipes in Civil War camps.  The Turk was a popular one. 
 There were a couple Franklin Pierce pipes , I think they were campaign give aways or from the inauguration.
 I also found a blind man face pipe but it was broken. The face had blacked out sunglasses on.
 Point Pleasant Ohio produced a huge number of face pipes.


----------



## ironmountain (Aug 1, 2012)

I've never dug one. interesting though. riverdiver might have. He's always posting pics of pipes he finds, and he finds quite a few of them.


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 1, 2012)

I've dug two, I'll post them when I can get a camera working again.


----------



## Potlidboy (Aug 1, 2012)

Surfaceone....Heres a couple of close ups of the Wolf Tone (I hesitate to clean it).........._The Irish harp _ & _Wolf Ton 98_...


----------



## Potlidboy (Aug 1, 2012)

Surfaceone..........I've read the history on Wolfe Tone.........If you get the chance to Google it..........this guy was quite a fellow.

  The pipe has Dublin on the stem on one side & T.Rodney on the other...   Hope this helps...."Erin go Braugh" or "Ireland for ever".


----------



## riverdiver (Aug 4, 2012)

I recovered this face pipe while diving last summer.


----------



## riverdiver (Aug 4, 2012)

Here is a different angle.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Aug 4, 2012)

reminds me of Punch puppet from Punch & Judy.


----------



## Potlidboy (Aug 5, 2012)

Riverdiver  ...........great pipe. I have that pipe in a much shorter stem....actually haven't seen it in a long stem....I was once told that the figure is that of a devil.....as you can see the bottom of my stem is broken, but it has the same length & ring of the others.....


----------



## riverdiver (Aug 5, 2012)

Potlidboy that is awesome that you have one too, I even had an Archie from England look at mine and she was stumped. I have never found the completely glazed pipe bowls like you have. This is my most recent "face pipe" it is a Rams head.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Potlidboy
> 
> The Washington pipe...a little better picture.


 
 I never dug a pipe that looked that mint. There is not a mark on that thing. It almost looks like it was re glazed.


----------



## Potlidboy (Aug 5, 2012)

That is an incredible find...can I see the stem area of the pipe?...It looks much older then the others....All I can say is WOW!


----------



## Potlidboy (Aug 5, 2012)

Rick....the pipe bowl has never been touched....just as I found it.....I'm quite proud of my meager collection....I have a good friend that specializes in 1850's pipes...He has 6 & 7 different color glazes of the same pipe....and probably 100 different pipes.... He and a friend hit a privy in Grass Valley (a gold rush town in Calif) that was once near a gold rush saloon.....Pipes for everyone.....I'll see if I can get him to post a picture...He has the best pipe collection I've ever seen.


----------



## riverdiver (Aug 5, 2012)

Potlidboy I will do that for you at a later date, as the pipe sits now the stem would have been under his chin and it is broken off and only a bowl find. As far as dating goes it was recovered with a Flying Eagle Cent and those were only made from 1856-58.

 I am at work and unable to take that photo until monday.

 These pipes were all found on one dive and in the same general lake bottom area as the devil pipe and the rams head. One of these pipes has a harp, crown and shamrocks decorating it. It is on the left side, one up from the bottom.


----------



## LC (Aug 5, 2012)

I have often wondered what the purpose was for the small pin at the bottom of the bowl , Anyone know ? I never have figured it out .


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  L C
> 
> I have often wondered what the purpose was for the small pin at the bottom of the bowl , Anyone know ? I never have figured it out .


 
 When the bowl gets hot they hold it by that little nib


----------



## LC (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks Rick , that never did come to mind , figured there had to be a reason for it .


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Aug 5, 2012)

> I have often wondered what the purpose was for the small pin at the bottom of the bowl


 
 from what I have read it was part of the compression mold to help inject the kaolin clay correctly.
 Some pipes had them , some didnt. They are called spurs. It is probably right at the point where the bowl plunger and the stem metal rod come together.


----------



## LC (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you as well Matt , makes more sense .


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 5, 2012)

> ...I was once told that the figure is that of a devil.....as you can see the bottom of my stem is broken...


 
 Hey Mike,

 I'd call that a harlequin face, or possibly Mother Goose. [8D]





From.


----------



## TROG (Aug 6, 2012)

This is one I have.
 Supposedly Dutch from around 1840


----------



## Potlidboy (Aug 6, 2012)

Trog........beautiful pipe.   Thanks for posting the picture.  Sooo you collect "other things" then pot lids?


----------



## riverdiver (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey potlidboy,

 Here are the other shots of the Ram's Head pipe bowl you requested.


----------



## riverdiver (Aug 6, 2012)

another...


----------



## Potlidboy (Aug 7, 2012)

Riverdiver.....That is one odd pipe bowl....I've never seen one like it.


----------



## riverdiver (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi potlidboy,

 Here is a close up of the Harp, Crown and Shamrock pipe. I know it is not a "face" but I thought you might like it.


----------

